# Are one of these companies my answer?



## TheLoveQuilt (Jan 26, 2011)

i want to start off by saying that i am new here, as well to this whole t-shirt stuff. i own a website based from wordpress at Real online love stories | share love stories | how to show love, and my partner and i decided that we now want to implement an extension to our site for people to purchase customizable products with our site's logo and stuff on it. we dont have the materials or time/money necessary to do all this ourselves, so earning a commission or percentage from each sale is fine with us.

basically, would you guys go with one of these companies? is there another company out there that allows me to have an extension onto my actual site (not theres) where i can sell products? or should i go a different route?

any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you guys!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can make a low cost website with a Paypal cart and sell your products. 

When the customer wants to pay, they'll be shipped to Paypal who will then switch them back after they pay. 

I'll PM you.


----------



## TheLoveQuilt (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont have my own products. im looking for a company or small business who has the products and can make and send them out as i take orders and collect a commission or cut of the profit.


----------



## WayngoTango (Sep 1, 2010)

We might be able to help...

Wayne Hesler | CNY Awards & Apparel: custom screen printing, awards and signs
315.733.0931
cnyapparel.com


----------

